# Ashes from massacred planets hide black holes



## qubit (Sep 19, 2011)

> PLANETS and asteroids may be smashing into each other by the thousand around monster black holes. Dust from the collisions could explain why many of these colossal objects, which would otherwise shine brightly as they swallow nearby matter, are hidden from view.
> 
> Most galaxies like the Milky Way harbour a central black hole with a mass upwards of a million suns. While the Milky Way's black hole is currently inactiveMovie Camera, many in other galaxies are swallowing up gas from dense discs that surround them, producing copious X-rays and other radiation in the process.
> 
> ...



Lots of links in the article.

New Scientist


----------



## Jegergrim (Sep 19, 2011)

Pretty interesting info, thanks


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 19, 2011)

When they can tell me what is at the bottom of the ocean, I will believe they can tell me what is going on 100 trillion miles away.


----------



## qubit (Sep 19, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> When they can tell me what is at the bottom of the ocean, I will believe they can tell me what is going on 100 trillion miles away.



Ironically, it's sometimes easier to say what's happening so far away than closer to home, because of the nature of the problem. But I agree, there's always uncertainty in these sorts of findings, due to the indirect nature of detection.


----------



## Red_Machine (Sep 19, 2011)

What do they mean by the Milky Way's supermassive is inactive?


----------



## qubit (Sep 19, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> What do they mean by the Milky Way's supermassive is inactive?



It means that there's no significant amount of material falling into it. Black holes can have vast rings of material around them as it swirls inwards. As it compresses, the friction causes intense heat and it glows powerfully, which can be detected with our telescopes.

www.universetoday.com is a great site for all this kind of stuff.


----------



## trickson (Sep 19, 2011)

I wish the black hole in our galaxy would suck us up !


----------



## HossHuge (Sep 19, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> *When they can tell me what is at the bottom of the ocean*, I will believe they can tell me what is going on 100 trillion miles away.



That's where the aliens are.  Didn't you see The Abyss?


----------



## qubit (Sep 19, 2011)

trickson said:


> I wish the black hole in our galaxy would suc*h* us up !



lol, love it.


----------



## DarkOCean (Sep 19, 2011)

trickson said:


> I wish the black hole in our galaxy would such us up !



do you want do die?


----------



## Drone (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice info. Black and white holes observations are always useful even tho some lame asshead fucktards might say that they are far away and blah *yawns*. 
Earth (hence this life) was born from the cosmic energy, it's always interesting to know what happens beyond the borders.

Btw what Movie Camera got to do with this? 


@*DarkOCean* who says that black hole causes death? Nobody knows what happens beyond event horizon.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Sep 19, 2011)

trickson said:


> I wish the black hole in our galaxy would such us up !


lol yeah that would be sweet. Feel earth crumble slowly losing mass. Losing our atmosphere with it, making space visible in the middle of the day with that giant blackhole up there.. mass hysteria if you ask me . Thing would suck us so fast, everything would dissintigrate a few micro milli second. You wont feel a thing. No more problems


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ninja holes! Hidden by the ashes of one thousand planets! Sounds like the dialog from a bad Hentia film.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 19, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> What do they mean by the Milky Way's supermassive is inactive?



its not dragging mass into it and feading is what they mean but as ever in reality they have no clue as the light from said feading would not be seen on earth for a lot of years hence it could well be and they wouldnt know

and as for observing white holes lmao, what are you on, hawking stated them as theory recently, whos got the pics come on show.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 19, 2011)

TheLaughingMan said:


> When they can tell me what is at the bottom of the ocean, I will believe they can tell me what is going on 100 trillion miles away.



"space is easy man, it's empty"


----------



## Drone (Sep 19, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> as for observing white holes lmao, what are you on, hawking stated them as theory recently, whos got the pics come on show.



Black holes is also a theory. Whatever gets in black hole gets kick out of white hole. Such a perfect symmetry. The question is: where it ends ....


----------



## digibucc (Sep 19, 2011)

Drone said:


> Black holes is also a theory.



so is gravity, and evolution. if nothing else they are simply super-dense areas of space, and we can witness their interaction with matter around them.  we know they exist.



Drone said:


> Whatever gets in black hole gets kick out of white hole. Such a perfect symmetry. The question is: where it ends ....


that part is much more theoretical.  obviously nothing is destroyed but we have seen nothing that resembles a white hole that just spews matter from a linked black hole.  those may not exist.


----------



## Jegergrim (Sep 19, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ninja holes! Hidden by the ashes of one thousand planets! Sounds like the dialog from a bad Hentia film.



I lol'd so hard


----------



## Drone (Sep 19, 2011)

digibucc said:


> if nothing else they are simply super-dense areas of space, and we can witness their interaction with matter around them.  we know they exist.


 yes there are so many models of the universe, physicists say that maybe time doesn't exist, 
that our space isn't 3D. Some say it's 10D (string theory) while others say it's 1D and there's also a group with theory that our universe is a hologram/illusion/simulator program ... you name it. 



> that part is much more theoretical.  obviously nothing is destroyed but we have seen nothing that resembles a white hole that just spews matter from a linked black hole.  those may not exist.


Well that theory says white holes don't exist in our space-time. So we can't observe them. Just like black holes don't exist in *that* space-time where white holes are. Actually it's more complex than we think of it. Dark matter, dark energy, wimps, super-wimps ... etc. The more we know, the less we know. We can only build models and approximate them as much as we can.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 19, 2011)

Drone said:


> yes there are so many models of the universe, physicists say that maybe time doesn't exist,
> that our space isn't 3D. Some say it's 10D (string theory) while others say it's 1D and there's also a group with theory that our universe is a hologram/illusion/simulator program ... you name it.


that's why i said if nothing else.  we can witness their interaction, so no matter what we know super dense areas of space exist.  the rest is hypothetical conjecture.



Drone said:


> Well that theory says white holes don't exist in our space-time. So we can't observe them. Just like black holes don't exist in *that* space-time where white holes are. Actually it's more complex than we think of it. Dark matter, dark energy, wimps, super-wimps ... etc. The more we know, the less we know. We can only build models and approximate them as much as we can.



my point was alluding to this:


> However, the second law of thermodynamics states that "in all energy exchanges, if no energy enters or leaves the system, the potential energy of the state will always be less than that of the initial state." White holes apparently do not follow this law, and there is much speculation on the issue of whether or not white holes exist. via WP



it's a much less observable part of the theory, and as such "is much more theoretical" and "may not exist".


----------



## Drone (Sep 19, 2011)

digibucc said:


> my point was alluding to this:



Very interesting point, just like heat death. However if space-time isn't "closed system" then second law of thermodynamics wouldn't be the same.


----------



## trickson (Sep 19, 2011)

DarkOCean said:


> do you want do die?



LOL . No I just think it would be cool to watch the solar system being sucked up then watch as this planet is taking into the black abyss


----------



## digibucc (Sep 19, 2011)

Drone said:


> Very interesting point, just like heat death. However if space-time isn't "closed system" then second law of thermodynamics wouldn't be the same.



good point. i would expect that to mean there WOULD be white holes in our universe though, albeit emitting energy from other universes.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 19, 2011)

Sagittarius A* is the nearest "black hole" to us and it is at the center of the Milky Way.  I still think "black holes" are confused with solid fission stars (as opposed to gaseous fusion stars).  Atomic decay causes them to leak high-frequency radiation, they're obviously very massive, and they're bright because gases still fuse and burn on the surface like a fusion star would (although not as bright as a traditional fusion star).  They could even be the source of the background radiation attributed to the "big bang."


----------



## digibucc (Sep 19, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I still think "block holes" are confused with solid fission stars (as opposed to gaseous fusion stars).



yeah, i confuse those two ALL the time


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 19, 2011)

Gimme a break, I just crawled out of bed.


----------

